# MK4 Jetta driver door sensor problem.



## DrButts (Jan 9, 2011)

Today I picked up a 01 Jetta GLX vr6 for $2500 :woop: and the one issue it has is the driver door sensor is faulty and it will beep a lot while driving and when driving at night its a extremely annoying long sustained beep. The worst part about this is the fact that if I don't pull the negative battery terminal the alarm can just go off as it thinks the door has been opened. I also don't know of any way to keep the alarm from arming as the car arms itself after a few minutes of no key being in the ignition. I could really use some advice on a fix for this issue, at least temporarily as I can't get it fixed for a week or so. I would really like to fix it myself but from what I have heard it is a pain in the ass to get to. Anyone know of a way to bypass it, a fuse that doesnt effect any other systems, anything? at this point any advice on this issue would be amazing.


----------



## DrButts (Jan 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## prooman (Feb 24, 1999)

*Door lock/latch module...*

Its a common fault on the MK4's.....I do believe there's a DIY and plenty of information over at the MK4 Forums....Yes it is a pain in the ass to get to, but its definitely doable. The symptoms I had were the opposite, the door never knew it was open. 

Mike


----------



## fredsyl (Aug 21, 2008)

first is the door courtesy lighting up when you open the door? if no door lock should be change or fix. If you fix it you nhave to remove it from door, open it and remelt the soldering on the little board, 8 pins, most of the time it correct the problem


----------

